#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای مالتی مدیا | multimedia Software >  > مشکل: نشون ندادن زیرنویس در فیلم

## topoly77

با عرض سلام خدمت همه دوستان و بزرگان این سایت

من به تازگی ویندوز لب تاپم رو عوض کردم اما وقتی می خوام  یه فیلم با زیر نویس فارسی ببینم متاسفانه زیرنویس رو به هیچ عنوان نشون نمیده الیته ناگفته نماند همه تنظیمات نرم افزار KM player را روش انجام دادم اما به هیچ عنوان نشد برای همین وقتی برای رفع مشکل جستجو کردم جایی خوندم که امکان داره به خاطر درست تصب نشدن کارت گرافیک باشه رفتم توو سایت HP اما نفهمیدم چجوری باید درایور کارت گرافیکش رو پیدا کنم

این رو هم بگم من قبلا یه فایل پشتیبان از درایورهای ویندوز قبلیم گرفته بودم و اونا رو بر روی ویندور هفت 64 بیت جدید نصب کردم 

سیستم من  HP Pavilion dv6500  مدل dv6570ee هستش

پیشاپیش از لطف و راهنمایی شما عزیزان کمال تشکر را دارم.

----------

*ma1369*,*mohsen zmr*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## Zirnevis

دوست عزیز شما فقط در kmplayer  این مشکل رو دارید؟ با پلیر های دیگه امتحان کردید ؟  اگر زیرنویس فیلم جدا هست  اونو با موس بگیرید و موقع پخش فیلم درون kmplayer  رها  و کلید های alt+x  موقع پخش فیلم بزنید .

----------

*mohsen zmr*,*topoly77*,*Yek.Doost*,*عطاالله*,*♦Nosrat♦*

----------


## sajadabazeri

با سلام من هم مشکل را داشتم چون گرافیک نصب نبود چک کن ببین داخل منیج نصب است یا نه

----------

*mohsen zmr*,*topoly77*

----------


## sajadabazeri

VLC Media Player 1.0.2 با این نرم افزار مشکلت حل می شود من که حل شد

----------

*mohsen zmr*,*topoly77*

----------


## nekooee

سلام
نمیشه اینجوری هیچ نظری داد واقعا چون با کوچکترین ایرادی در نرم افزار km و تنظیماتش ممکنه دیگه پخش نشه. شما برید تو دیوایسمنیجر ببینید گرافیکتون درست شناخته شده یا نه. اگر درست بود بعید می دونم از گرافیک باشه
با نرم افزار دیگر مثل VLC هم تست کنید اطلاع بدید
با تشکر

----------

*mohsen zmr*,*topoly77*,*Yek.Doost*,*عطاالله*

----------


## peyman007

ولی فکر نکنم برای گرافیک باشه حالا ببین نصب نیست نصب کن بعدشاید زبان فارسی شو نصب نکردی برو زبان فارسی شو تو قسمت کنترل پنل ... نصب کن شاید حل بشه
یا ببینید اصلاشاید زیرنویس تون مشکل داره شاید وقت هاش با فیلمتون هم خونی نداره همون اولش نشون نمیده بعد فکر میکنید زیرنویس نمیاره 
یا شاید وقتی توتنظیماتش دست زدیدکاری کردین که زیرنویس به مشکل برخورده

----------

*mohsen zmr*,*topoly77*

----------


## topoly77

> دوست عزیز شما فقط در kmplayer  این مشکل رو دارید؟ با پلیر های دیگه امتحان کردید ؟  اگر زیرنویس فیلم جدا هست  اونو با موس بگیرید و موقع پخش فیلم درون kmplayer  رها  و کلید های alt+x  موقع پخش فیلم بزنید .





> ولی فکر نکنم برای گرافیک باشه حالا ببین نصب نیست نصب کن بعدشاید زبان فارسی شو نصب نکردی برو زبان فارسی شو تو قسمت کنترل پنل ... نصب کن شاید حل بشه
> یا ببینید اصلاشاید زیرنویس تون مشکل داره شاید وقت هاش با فیلمتون هم خونی نداره همون اولش نشون نمیده بعد فکر میکنید زیرنویس نمیاره 
> یا شاید وقتی توتنظیماتش دست زدیدکاری کردین که زیرنویس به مشکل برخورده


من قبل از نصب ویندوز جدید با ویندوز قدیمیم همه فیلم و سریالها رو با زیرنویس می دیدم وقتی هم ویندوز جدید نصب کردم اون فیلم قدیمی ها رو هم نمی تونستم زیرنویسشون رو ببینم لازم به ذکر هستش که تمام تنظیمات ویندوز مربوط به زیرنویس رو انجام دادم ولی بازم نمایش نداد

----------

*mohsen zmr*,*Yek.Doost*,*عطاالله*

----------


## topoly77

> VLC Media Player 1.0.2 با این نرم افزار مشکلت حل می شود من که حل شد





> با نرم افزار دیگر مثل VLC هم تست کنید اطلاع بدید
> با تشکر


با این نرم افزار چک کردم خوشبختانه با لطف شما عزیزان و دیگر اساتید مشکل نشون دادن زیرنویس حل شد اما کیفیت فیلم تا حدودی پایین اومده به نظرتون به خاطر این نرم افزار باشه ؟

----------


## Yek.Doost

همان طور که دوستان گفتند من براتون کامل تر توضیح میدم
مهم ترین موضوع اینه که ویندوز سون کارت گرافیک رو نصب میکنه ولی  نه به صورت کامل 
شما  از لینک زیر داریور کارت گرافیک خود رو نصب بکنید 
http://www.softgozar.com/WebPage/Dow...rs-320.49-WHQL

دقت بکنید که فایل ترجمه فیلم نباید مخفی باشد
در تنظمیات کام پلیر Enhanced video Renderer رو انتخاب بکنید

----------

*1212ali*,*topoly77*

----------


## topoly77

> سلام
> نمیشه اینجوری هیچ نظری داد واقعا چون با کوچکترین ایرادی در نرم افزار km و تنظیماتش ممکنه دیگه پخش نشه. شما برید تو دیوایسمنیجر ببینید گرافیکتون درست شناخته شده یا نه. اگر درست بود بعید می دونم از گرافیک باشه
> با نرم افزار دیگر مثل VLC هم تست کنید اطلاع بدید
> با تشکر





> با سلام من هم مشکل را داشتم چون گرافیک نصب نبود چک کن ببین داخل منیج نصب است یا نه


توو دیوایس منیجر که رفتم اینا رو نشون داد که 2 تا سئوال برام پیش اومد :

1- این گرافیکی که نصب شده : *Standard VGA Graphics Adapter* درایور پیش فرض ویندوز هستش یا واقعا  گرافیک اصلی این مدل لب تاپم هستش ؟

2- اونی که علامت تعجب کنارش گذاشته : *Coprocessor *  چی هستش که نصب نشده ؟

Standard VGA Graphics Adapter

----------


## Yek.Doost

بلهههههه
پس معلوم شد که کارت گرافیکت نصب نیست
اون  *Coprocessor  * رو نمیدونم چرا علامت خورده که نباید بخوره 
فکر کنم لپ تاپت سون رو ساپورت نمی کنه  ولی اگه چیپ رو نصب کنی مشکلت حل میشه
شما برای اینکه همیشه خودت رو از شر درایور ها راحت بکنی
این مجموعه جالب رو دانلود و یا خریداری کن
موفق باشی 
http://soft98.ir/software/drivers/1130-Driverpack-Solution.html

----------

*topoly77*,*محمد سخی پور*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## reza_rojin

شما اخرین نسخه کدک پک رو نصب کن و با مدیا پلیر کلاسیک پخش کن بدون مشکل زیرنویست نشون داده میشه 

http://dl2.soft98.ir/soft/j-k-l/K-Li...0873:32000000:

----------

